# Where To Buy Hop Plants In Sydney



## mikeBt (5/1/08)

New Year greetings to all. Does anyone now if it is possible to purchase hop vines in Sydney? What to get into doing my own hops for the fresh flowers.

BB


----------



## Stuster (5/1/08)

BB, what you're after are hop rhizomes. (Ginger is another rhizome.) They're usually planted in the winter/early spring so there's no rush.  You can get them from Grumpy's then, or from a guy called Stuart in Tasmania. If you have a look at this thread for a bit more info on growing hops.


----------



## mikeBt (6/1/08)

Stuster said:


> BB, what you're after are hop rhizomes. (Ginger is another rhizome.) They're usually planted in the winter/early spring so there's no rush.  You can get them from Grumpy's then, or from a guy called Stuart in Tasmania. If you have a look at this thread for a bit more info on growing hops.




Thanks Stuster, I'll check Grumpys out.

Cheers


----------



## chovain (7/1/08)

Another source is ebay. Once again, you'll have to wait until winter, but there's a guy called Rupert in WA who seems to keep his buyers happy. I bought a Tardif off him last year. It had a really well developed root system, and it's doing really well (at about 5m and full of baby cones, in its first year). His ebay id is "hopswest' (formerly '	cannabaceae').

No affiliation, just a happy customer.


----------



## mikeBt (7/1/08)

Yeah Tried ebay and someone tried to pass of a common hop rhizome as a beer brewing one. It was grown from seed and had no identified variety tag.

I will keep looking though.

Thanks


----------



## beerguide (7/1/08)

Sounds like the same ebay seller who told me that all the 'varieties' of hops are BS made up by sellers to con buyers, and there is in fact only one type of hop in the world and that its how the pellets are processed that alter the alpha acid content and flavour/aroma characteristics.


----------



## chovain (7/1/08)

Yeah, I saw a couple of "ornamental" hops being passed off as brewing hops while I was looking last year. When the sellers are that dishonest, what do you think your chances are of getting a female plant?

From what I can tell, Hopswest only sells female rhizomes, and crossed seeds, with the cultivars clearly marked for each.


----------

